# Netgain Controls in trouble?



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I am having trouble contacting NGC, I have some questions about a controller and my emails and calls are not answered. ?


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

elevatorguy said:


> I am having trouble contacting NGC, I have some questions about a controller and my emails and calls are not answered. ?


I have heard they are in the middle of a move between buildings. The info I got was 2 weeks for them to catch up and resume normal operation.


----------

